
NYTimes Obituary for Ada Lovelace - heavi5ide
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/obituaries/overlooked-ada-lovelace.html
======
Cenk
Some background on this:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/08/insider/overlooked-
obitua...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/08/insider/overlooked-
obituary.html)

On the topic of NYT obits, there’s a really great episode of the Longform
podcast with NTY’s senior obituary writer Margalit Fox:
[https://longform.org/posts/longform-podcast-43-margalit-
fox](https://longform.org/posts/longform-podcast-43-margalit-fox)

------
londons_explore
Unclear from the title, but this is a 100 plus years later obituary rather
than something written at the time.

------
nukeop
Politics on Hacker News usually gets flagged.

~~~
asaph
This is political? Please explain.

~~~
dragonwriter
Adding new historical obituaries specifically to address the issue that those
other than White men were historically ignored in that section of the paper
certainly seems at least related to a currently active area of identity
politics.

Not that I think the comment on politics usually getting flagged was useful or
necessarily accurate.

~~~
nukeop
Most people, me included, come to Hacker News for their tech-related news
specifically because they don't want to see these kinds of useless,
clickbaity, virtue signalling pieces.

~~~
wyldfire
It's certainly not clickbait by any convention that I know that term. It's
only useless to those of us who already knew about Lovelace's contributions.
But, like many reposted articles, I'm content to let them lie for the sake of
other HNers who haven't seen it yet.

